
Ask HN: Examples of PETSCII/ATASCII/others - rbanffy
As part of the justification for a proposal (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.unicode.org&#x2F;L2&#x2F;L2017&#x2F;17435-terminals-prop.pdf) to include several ancient computer character sets into Unicode, I&#x27;d like to ask for examples of current and old artwork and text-based graphics using these character sets (as well as others, such as the Apple mouse characters and the ITU T.100 and T.101 block and smooth mosaic characters, and characters specific to Amiga and Atari ST)
======
RebeccaRGB
Also any links to technical documentation that includes these characters would
be much appreciated.

